# Crossed branches on coins..... worldwide?



## ViniB (Jul 15, 2022)

These past weeks i got curious upon a strange common theme on many old coins i have, a pair of crossed tree branches!! Once or twice it's a coincidance, but many countries share this pattern.

The explanations/narratives mostly talk about how the branches represent the countries main economical resources (ex: cotton & coffee) but idk........ the pattern is far too obvious to me

I'll share some examples below to illustrate my point, in order of country we have:
1 - Peru (1876)
2 - Italy (1862)
3 - Russia (1900)
4 - Austro Hungary (1881)






Maybe i'm overthinking this but maybe not, what do you guys think??


----------



## Mjht22 (Jul 15, 2022)

Often a common theme on seals and flags as well. This particular symbol has fascinated me for years. I have no idea what it means, but I see it everywhere. From the logo for the united nations to the seal of Texas. Martin Leidtke touched on this one, but I couldn't possibly remember the videos.


----------



## ViniB (Jul 16, 2022)

Mjht22 said:


> Often a common theme on seals and flags as well. This particular symbol has fascinated me for years. I have no idea what it means, but I see it everywhere. From the logo for the united nations to the seal of Texas. Martin Leidtke touched on this one, but I couldn't possibly remember the videos.


I'm really interested in this symbol now, the vast majority of 19th century coins i've looked all have it, will try to buy some more tomorrow. Whatever it means, it's big


----------



## Mjht22 (Jul 16, 2022)

ViniB said:


> I'm really interested in this symbol now, the vast majority of 19th century coins i've looked all have it, will try to buy some more tomorrow. Whatever it means, it's big


Aye, I suspect it has something to do with an ancient agricultural symbol/society. Perhaps using this kind of agriculture of wheat or whatever it is to subject the people of these civilizations making them reliant on eating bread or something like that. Super interested in this myself, can't wait to see what other coins you are able to get ahold of.


----------



## ViniB (Jul 17, 2022)

Mjht22 said:


> Aye, I suspect it has something to do with an ancient agricultural symbol/society. Perhaps using this kind of agriculture of wheat or whatever it is to subject the people of these civilizations making them reliant on eating bread or something like that. Super interested in this myself, can't wait to see what other coins you are able to get ahold of.


Here we go, got another, a beautiful brazilian one this time. Dated 1853 on the back, a similar one is what started me into collecting these coins but there's a lot of military medals with the symbol too....


----------



## Broken Agate (Jul 17, 2022)

ViniB said:


> Here we go, got another, a beautiful brazilian one this time. Dated 1853 on the back, a similar one is what started me into collecting these coins but there's a lot of military medals with the symbol too....


Looks like there are two different kinds of plant leaves with a flower in the middle. Any idea what the plants might be? 

From 1909-1958, America had these "wheat pennies."


----------



## ViniB (Jul 18, 2022)

Broken Agate said:


> Looks like there are two different kinds of plant leaves with a flower in the middle. Any idea what the plants might be?


According to the brazilian narrative it's a branch of coffee and one of cotton tied together, who were the supposed arms of the economy back then


----------



## User1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Perhaps you've seen this before but I've just come across this on the other SH site SPQR this & SPQx that. Empires were everywhere.



> *The Vexillum*
> The _vexillum_ was a flag-like object used as a military standard by units in the Ancient Roman army. The word _vexillum_ is a derivative of the Latin word, _velum_, meaning a sail, which confirms the historical evidence (from coins and sculpture) that _vexilla_ were literally "little sails": flag-like standards. In the _vexillum_, the cloth was draped from a horizontal crossbar suspended from a staff.
> 
> _I guess, this image is supposed to go along with the narrative. __They call it__ The Flag of the Roman Empire._




In short, this apparently relates to the Romans or in the case of the vexillum, the flag of the Roman Republic.  This is the narrative.  So basically the symbol, as I read it, means the cities/towns using it are part of or belong to the Romans in some form or another, whatever Roman means.


----------



## ViniB (Jul 19, 2022)

User1 said:


> Perhaps you've seen this before but I've just come across this on the other SH site SPQR this & SPQx that. Empires were everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well here we go again with the all roads lead to rome, i saw this thread a while ago but forgot to make the connection. Thanks!


----------



## Froglich (Jul 20, 2022)

If I were to put on my Mathisian hat, I'd say it was subtle symbolism letting Phoenician navy merchants know which far-offs nations were subsumed outposts "in the club", so to speak. Obviously this is unnecessary in the modern age of communication, and so things like the "wheat penny" are no longer necessary (also, the PhN has conquered basically the entire world now).


----------



## Mjht22 (Jul 20, 2022)

Froglich said:


> If I were to put on my Mathisian hat, I'd say it was subtle symbolism letting Phoenician navy merchants know which far-offs nations were subsumed outposts "in the club", so to speak. Obviously this is unnecessary in the modern age of communication, and so things like the "wheat penny" are no longer necessary (also, the PhN has conquered basically the entire world now).


I was speaking with a co worker today about this and we both came to the conclusion it has to do with the Phoenicians as well. Good stuff


----------



## Froglich (Jul 20, 2022)

Mjht22 said:


> I was speaking with a co worker today about this and we both came to the conclusion it has to do with the Phoenicians as well. Good stuff


They ordered "their" (conquered) world thusly: promote production on one side of the planet, and suppress it on the other. This then requires the longest possible routes, and subsequently shipping fees, to move goods. Every generation or three, introduce a phony war or other societal shakeup to fob balance-of-trade debts onto tax-payers and fiat holders, and shift the producing and consuming foci around the globe.  (Only very rarely are _physical_ cities and nations looted wholesale now; it's much, _much_ easier to simply steal wealth electronically.)


----------



## ViniB (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm still kinda skeptical about this whole phoenician thing. It started out via Miles Mathis and he's not the best source for truth imo......


----------



## Froglich (Jul 20, 2022)

ViniB said:


> I'm still kinda skeptical about this whole phoenician thing. It started out via Miles Mathis and he's not the best source for truth imo......


Please expound. Who's _better_, on _that_ subject, and why, IYO? (Note: I am discounting other Mathis-aligned pseudonymous writers such as "Gerry", author of  Ancient Spooks, which predates Mathis' PhN by a few years, or "Lestrade", as any contributor on Mathis' site I treat as under his titular umbrella label for quick identification purposes).

IMO, Mathis' PhN hypothesis is the most compelling theory I've seen yet which accounts for the lockstop global behavior of ostensibly independent nations in the present as well as the curious shenanigans of the past (e.g., Lestrade's commentary on the ingestion of feudal Japan). We are microbes inside the elephant astride the globe, and no one can see it because the scope of it is nigh impossible to comprehend.

While Mathis' frequent genealogy wallows are frankly interminable and arguably the weakest of standards of tenuous proof, and are at times virulently tendentious, I'm at a loss to fathom any better way to track the Ruling Families across the centuries -- I mean how _can_ you, when they keep changing their names, and own the publishing houses that determine what is voluminously printed for posterity (ideally on government dime via the public-education racket), and which unapproved history is to be rounded up by bottomless-pockets "collectors" and then quietly disappeared?

(Stolen-history? We gotchyer stolen-history right _here_, safe down our memory-hole!)


----------



## ViniB (Jul 22, 2022)

Mjht22 said:


> Aye, I suspect it has something to do with an ancient agricultural symbol/society. Perhaps using this kind of agriculture of wheat or whatever it is to subject the people of these civilizations making them reliant on eating bread or something like that. Super interested in this myself, can't wait to see what other coins you are able to get ahold of.


Hey! Got myself 2 more coins:
Argentina - 1896
Uruguay - 1869 (imo the most beautiful so far)
It appears that most south american countries have the symbol.....


----------



## thoth (Jul 25, 2022)

That symbol is called laurel wreath
The main thing its said to represent is triumph

The goddess nike (goddess of victory) is depicted holding one with her hand in most of her statues. While in others she wears it on her head.




Apollo is depicted wearing it on his head too.


----------



## sekito (Jul 25, 2022)

Why does no one mention the symbolism?
What Is the Symbolism of Laurel Wreath? - Symbol Sage

“In ancient Greece, it was a symbol dedicated to Apollo, and later adopted by Romans as a symbol of triumph.” (Note: not so sure about “ancient”)

”In the Greek myth of Apollo and Daphne, laurel symbolized an unrequited love. It is said that Apollo fell in love with Daphne, a nymph who didn’t feel the same way about him, so she then transformed into a laurel tree as an escape. As a way to cope with his grief, Apollo used the laurel leaves from the tree and wore it as a crown.”

So laurels symbolize Apollo, ie. The Sun.
Yep, it’s the Sun cult again

You may be interested in this as well
State Emblem of the Soviet Union - Wikipedia




There’s a not-so-obvious laurels in the PRC emblem as well
National Emblem of the People's Republic of China - Wikipedia


----------



## Potato (Jul 27, 2022)

I don't know if you're looking for further examples, but I found this image of a 1914 Chinese coin.



​And here is another from India circa late 1880s


----------



## ViniB (Jul 27, 2022)

Potato said:


> I don't know if you're looking for further examples, but I found this image of a 1914 Chinese coin.
> 
> View attachment 24324​And here is another from India circa late 1880s
> 
> View attachment 24325​


Thanks! I'm always looking for more examples  it seems that the "roman" sun worship cult trully got every nation by the balls.....


----------



## Potato (Jul 27, 2022)

Rather than post all the photos I will just give a link to a coin-related forum where someone is posting images of some really old coins with wreaths on them. Some very interesting examples.

Coin Talk forum - coins with wreaths


----------



## ViniB (Jul 27, 2022)

Potato said:


> Rather than post all the photos I will just give a link to a coin-related forum where someone is posting images of some really old coins with wreaths on them. Some very interesting examples.
> 
> Coin Talk forum - coins with wreaths


Indeed, to me the majority look like junk made by a post reset civilization hahahah but what bothers me is how clueless 99% of the collectors are to the crap bs narratives they believe.......


----------



## ViniB (Dec 14, 2022)

Well it's been a whike since i got more coins but here we go.....



The left one is italian, the right one french. Is it just me or the figures are lookalikes? The similarities are quite clear!



And this one is from Paraguay, literally every country in South america has this symbol. One from Paraguay is what i needed to finish S.A coins


----------



## User1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Do you mean lookalikes on all coins or the two you just posted? Because to me the guy on the left looks....ahem.........better fed.

Also, what is the oldest coin you know of which contains this wreath?  I mean we can speak of ancient symbols but a pretty easy way to figure out when these people took power is when they took control of the treasury and issued coins so your oldest coins with the wreath would give us an idea of when they started controlling the worldwide purse strings. Just a thought.


----------



## ViniB (Dec 14, 2022)

User1 said:


> Do you mean lookalikes on all coins or the two you just posted? Because to me the guy on the left looks....ahem.........better fed.


On the two i posted, once more coins arrive i'll compare with other monarchs to see


User1 said:


> Also, what is the oldest coin you know of which contains this wreath?  I mean we can speak of ancient symbols but a pretty easy way to figure out when these people took power is when they took control of the treasury and issued coins so your oldest coins with the wreath would give us an idea of when they started controlling the worldwide purse strings. Just a thought.


My oldest one is 1817, from Spain. But it depends, some countries started with the wreath in late 1700s and others early 1800s.


----------



## User1 (Dec 14, 2022)

ViniB said:


> On the two i posted, once more coins arrive i'll compare with other monarchs to see
> 
> My oldest one is 1817, from Spain. But it depends, some countries started with the wreath in late 1700s and others early 1800s.



Feeling quite confident that if you know where the first wreath coin was minted then you would have found either the capital of this international super-power or their financial centre.


----------



## Feck (Dec 15, 2022)

Pindar says the wreath commemorates Hercules trip to the pillars of Hercules which were oddly at Belgrade, Serbia in 476bc
text

peace


----------

